# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  Nagła śmierć mamy..

## domis2603

Witam. Dziś odeszła moja ukochana teściowa jednak okoliczności jej śmierci były bardzo dziwne. Muszę dodać że w piątek w tym samy szpitalu zmarła babcia mojego męża. Jednak zacznę od początku..
16 maja mama poszła na operację zastawki i dwóch bajpasów. Operacja przebiegła pomyślnie. Po powrocie do domu za około 2 tygodnie dostała zatoru w nodze. Pogotowie zabrało ją do szpitala w Bytomiu tam wykonano zabieg czyszczenia żył po kilku dniach wróciła do domu i wtedy wszystko się zaczęło.. Mama nagle dostała biegunki i strasznie wymiotowała (dwa razy było wzywane pogotowie). Lekarze powiedzieli że mama zatruła się koperkiem który jadła na obiad już po powrocie do domu. Dostała zastrzyki na zatrzymanie wymiotów i biegunki jednak nic się nie zmieniło. Jeszcze przez kilka dni rzekome zatrucie nie ustawało.. Załatwiliśmy dla mamy pielęgniarkę środowiskową i przez jej złe samopoczucie znów wezwaliśmy pogotowie. Mama nie chciała pić wody bo mówiła że strasznie jej niedobrze jak tylko się napije i boi się że znów będzie wymiotować. Lekarz który przyjechał na wezwanie podał jej dwie kroplówki żeby się nie odwodniła. Po kroplówkach znów dostała zatoru i zabrało ją pogotowie. Z tego co mówiła zawieźli ją do Katowic ale tam jej nie przyjęli a później zawieźli ją ponownie do Bytomia gdzie na izbie przyjęć powiedzieli że nie mogą jej przyjąć ponieważ mają wirusa więc zawieźli ja z powrotem do Gliwic a konkretnie do szpitala miejskiego. Zaczęto jej tam podawać Heparynę, znów zaczęła się biegunka i wymioty. Mama nie była w stanie jeść ani pić więc znów podali jej kroplówki firmy Baxter żeby się nie odwodniła.. Od znajomej która pracuje w Bytomiu dowiedzieliśmy się że bakteria którą mieli w Bytomiu to Clostridium Difficile. Lekarzowi prowadzącemu dostarczyliśmy nazwę bakterii i leki które powinno się podawać on jednak powiedział że zrobili mamie badanie krwi, moczu i kału i na wyniki trzeba czekać 4 dni.. Codziennie chodziliśmy do lekarzy i prosiliśmy o podanie mamy czegoś na zatrzymanie biegunki jednak ciągle nas odsyłano z niczym. Mamie zrobiono gastroskopię (nie wiadomo po co i dlaczego) z której nic nie wynikło.. Dzisiaj rano zabrali ją na badanie tomografię i podano jej kontrast.. Po kontraście strasznie źle się czuła znów zaczęły się wymioty i biegunka a po godzinie otrzymaliśmy telefon że mama nie żyje.. Powiedziano nam że jej serce nie wytrzymało "wycieńczenia" organizmu.. O bakterii nikt nie powiedział ani słowa.. Co Pan/i o tym myśli..? Jest Pan/i osobą postronną.. kto mógł tu zawinić.. ? Moim zdaniem ewidentnie winni są lekarze którzy nie potrafili zatrzymać zwykłej biegunki.. Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo mi przykro z powodu śmierci mamy. Wydaje mi się, że zawinił lekarz prowadzący z Gliwic. Czekał na badanie potwierdzające obecność bakterii w organizmie mamy. Na ten wynik czeka się dość długo, prowadził on leczenie nawadniające, na pewno leki przeciwbiegunkowe też dostawała. Mógł wcześniej wdrożyć leczenie zalecone przez szpital w Bytomiu. Skoro biegunka nie przechodzi to znaczy ze jest poważna infekcja. Wyjaśni to prokuratura. Preferuje zrobienie sekcji zwłok mamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój ojciec zmarł w wyniku zakażenie Clostridium, również po operacji na oddziale naczyniowym w Bytomiu. Wiem, że post jest sprzed dwóch lat, ale dla nas informacje są bardzo cenne proszę o kontakt prywatny ewasalatagliwice@gmail.com  z góry bardzo dziękuję.

----------


## dieting

Załatwiliśmy dla mamy pielęgniarkę środowiskową i przez jej złe samopoczucie znów wezwaliśmy pogotowie. Mama nie chciała pić wody bo mówiła że strasznie jej niedobrze jak tylko się napije i boi się że znów będzie wymiotować. Lekarz który przyjechał na wezwanie podał jej dwie kroplówki żeby się nie odwodniła. Po kroplówkach znów dostała zatoru i zabrało ją pogotowie. Z tego co mówiła zawieźli ją do Katowic ale tam jej nie przyjęli a później zawieźli ją ponownie do Bytomia gdzie na izbie przyjęć powiedzieli że nie mogą jej przyjąć ponieważ mają wirusa więc zawieźli ja z powrotem do Gliwic a konkretnie do szpitala miejskiego.??






___________________
GuL

----------

